# There seems to be a trend towards flashier covers



## Ralph Rotten (Mar 6, 2019)

So I have been noticing that many publishers are doing new things with book covers.
I have seen a few where the colors were so outrageous that you couldn't not look at the thumbnail.
Others had bizarre photos or childish artwork intentionally designed to make the book stick out like a sore thumb.
And these are not Indies, these are the big publishers.
I have seen a lot of covers that a decade ago would have been no-no's in the publishing world.
Now, it's just another way to stick out of the crowd (the crowd that publishes 75,000 books a month.)


Anyhow, that's my excuse for using this ugly-ass mustard colored lettering.
I hated it at first, but even thumbnailed it sticks out.  It's like the color is so obscene that the book inside must be good...or they'd have gone with a better color..right?


----------



## bdcharles (Mar 6, 2019)

I had to "view image" to see it for some reason.

Anyway, yeah, flashy covers, ugh, not into that at all. I like my covers stripped right back. If what I slide from the shelf doesn't look like Beowulf, or something scrib'd by the venerable quill of Bede, I'm not interested.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 7, 2019)

Oh wow, it hurts my eyes, I can barely distinguish what it is about, and I am not even going to try and read the back cover


----------



## SueC (Mar 7, 2019)

Ralph, I think changing the color of the lettering would make a HUGE improvement. Plus, the picture of the woman makes her look like she thinks it too bright too! LOL. Like bd, I am more attracted to the subtle, more mysterious or darker covers. I did read the back cover - sounds very interesting, if I got that far. Overall, I think the cover you have is a little off-putting. Thanks for asking.


----------



## bdcharles (Mar 7, 2019)

RR the cover, for me, makes me think of some Western USA info book. Which is completely fine. The grammar errors on the back page blurb however (and on one case, the front) are a bigger issue for me. What is your involvement with it? Cover designer? Just using the colour as an example? I assume this isn't your book, unless your real name is Jane?


----------



## PiP (Mar 7, 2019)

Ralph, what struck me was not the lettering but the woman, she looked too modern, cliché and clean


----------



## Gumby (Mar 7, 2019)

PiP said:


> Ralph, what struck me was not the lettering but the woman, she looked too modern, cliché and clean



X 2. Feels off because of it.


----------



## PiP (Mar 7, 2019)

That woman does not look like she is having a harsh time....


----------



## Darren White (Mar 7, 2019)

And her head is not set decently on top of her body. Photoshop didn't work too good there.


----------



## Space Cadet (Mar 7, 2019)

I like minimal covers with nothing to read but the title and author's name. 
(i'm seeing double n0wl)


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Mar 7, 2019)

Actually her head is not photoshopped.
And Levi Strauss started selling jeans almost a decade prior to this story. 

Anyhow, here is some bright text from Patterson:






This one is...different...from Penguin.







or these...







This stands out.








or these...


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Mar 7, 2019)

I believe the trend originates in the intense need to stand out against a field of thousands and thousands of new books every month.  Even big publishing houses are feeling the pinch of Indie publishing.  

Think about it, your book on the same page with thousands of other books, all thumbnailed, all laid out dress-right-dress.  How do you stand out?  Bright colors and atypical designs.


----------



## moderan (Mar 8, 2019)

Yep. New cover design and roughs for book-in-progress.


----------



## bdcharles (Mar 8, 2019)

I do like those ones above. They've very cool, very modern,with a hint of pop-art about them.


----------



## Bayview (Mar 8, 2019)

moderan said:


> View attachment 23408
> 
> Yep. New cover design and roughs for book-in-progress.



Am I the only one who thinks that rock formation looks phallic in a not-entirely-flattering way?


----------



## Dormouse (Mar 8, 2019)

Bayview said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that rock formation looks phallic in a not-entirely-flattering way?


Nope, now I can’t unsee it!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Mar 8, 2019)

Here is best-sellers for 2016. Everything seems normal...







Then comes 2017. A little flashier.







And then finally, 2018.







It's subtle, but there is a slow creep towards something new. I'm surprised that Amazon doesn't allow animated GIFs yet.


----------



## moderan (Mar 8, 2019)

Bayview said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that rock formation looks phallic in a not-entirely-flattering way?



Deputy Droop-a-long? Yeah. But it's a real formation, in the Painted Desert.


----------



## Dormouse (Mar 8, 2019)

It may be a real formation, but so is Scandinavia. Still doesn’t stop them looking unfortunate


----------



## Terry D (Mar 8, 2019)

Dormouse said:


> It may be a real formation, but so is Scandinavia. Still doesn’t stop them looking unfortunate



Not if you look at it from the North pole.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Mar 8, 2019)

Bayview has a dirrrrty mind to see that. 
Usually that's my job.


----------



## PiP (Mar 9, 2019)

Bayview said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that rock formation looks phallic in a not-entirely-flattering way?



My computer screen is now spluttered in coffee! Thanks for the heads-up on that one, Bayview. At least the cover will be memorable


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Mar 9, 2019)

This is an interesting site where I have submitted a cover or 2 for feedback.
The criticism can be harsh, but it's the kind of feedback that your friends and family won't give you.
Sometimes you just need strangers to insult your cover to get it thru your head that the cover you designed is atrocious. 

Handy resource to bookmark.
https://lousybookcovers.com/


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Mar 9, 2019)

never mind. link didn't work.


----------



## rayhensley (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm a fan of clever, yet simple covers. Google "clever book covers" to see what I mean. Pretty cool stuff.


----------

